# Older Loader Attachments



## kroessler19 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello,

I recently purchased a Kubota B7300 HST tractor with a LA271 loader.

The tractor is about 15 years old but runs well. One of the things I would like to do this spring is replace the front loader bucket.

I has seen better days.

Could someone please let me know if the are any website that specialize in attachements for this age and model tractor?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If its a Kubota loader, then I'd check with a Kubota dealer. They should be able to order a new bucket for the loader. Or, take it to a local fabricator and see if they can build you a new bucket. That's what we did many years ago when the bucket on our loader tractor got bad. They cut it apart and replaced the bad parts with new metal. Its like new now, though we no longer have it on the tractor.


----------

